# Uprooting the Seeds of Anger - an article from tricycle magazine



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2016)

This appeared in my inbox today, but I am subscribed to tricycle so it was really no surprise

Uprooting the Seeds of Anger - an article from tricycle magazine an article by Jules Shuzen Harris, posted on the blog


----------



## Steve (Nov 10, 2016)

timely topic.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2016)

Isn't it


----------



## Steve (Nov 11, 2016)

I believe so.  This is like a porn star preaching abstinence.   Is it helping you manage your seemingly daily anger with people here and people at your work?   You seem pretty unhappy based upon what you share in the last person threads.   Hope you find some perspective.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2016)

you should look to yourself as well my friend. 

Steve, I really do not know what the problem you have with me is and I am sorry if I misinterpret you post here, but this is coming across as a not so veiled attack. I assure, I am not angry, have not been in awhile, I do not have daily anger issues, I am sorry you feel I do. My work, is my work, not thrilling, not exciting , occasionally annoying, just like the majority of people who work deal with every day. My life is not a web forum nor is the last person thread a good example of my life, and I have just a many funny or joking posts there , if not more, than the one that you seem to be focusing on and are referring too

Now can we just let whatever it is that is at issue go.


----------



## Steve (Nov 11, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> you should look to yourself as well my friend.
> 
> Steve, I really do not know what the problem you have with me is and I am sorry if I misinterpret you post here, but this is coming across as a not so veiled attack. I assure, I am not angry, have not been in awhile, I do not have daily anger issues, I am sorry you feel I do. My work, is my work, not thrilling, not exciting , occasionally annoying, just like the majority of people who work deal with every day. My life is not a web forum nor is the last person thread a good example of my life, and I have just a many funny or joking posts there , if not more, than the one that you seem to be focusing on and are referring too
> 
> Now can we just let whatever it is that is at issue go.


Xue, I honestly don't understand when people suggest I'm subtle.  Maybe I am subtle, but I'm pretty sure I'm not.  Either way, I try to be pretty overt.  So, if you're perceiving some secret attack, I assure you what I'm posting is all of what's on my mind.  No subtext.  Nothing veiled.

Truly, I'm glad to hear that your frequent posts about how terrible your day is and how you hate your job aren't true.  That's a genuine relief.   Once again, I just hope you read this article you posted with yourself in mind.  That is all.

And for what it's worth, I'm crotchety.  Maybe it's because I'm a ginger.  Who knows?  But, I have a threshold for BS, and when I reach it, I let you know.  I find that to be a lot more productive than letting it fester.  But dude.  You're saying you're not grouchy?  Come on.  From one grouch to another.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 14, 2016)

Well if you can't I can, consider this let go, thank you, have a nice day


----------



## Steve (Nov 14, 2016)

Lol.  I hadn't thought about this in days.   In my mind it was let go.   

Ah well.  Thanks for formalizing it, I guess.


----------



## Buka (Nov 14, 2016)

I must be really, really slow on the uptake here, or really stupid. I don't perceive either of you as angry or crotchety. I deal with crotchety people on a daily basis, some angry ones as well.

Heck, you two couldn't even make the JV ***** list. 

Maybe I'd better go back and reread everything, see what the hooha is. Then we can all sing or something.


----------



## Buka (Nov 14, 2016)

And will somebody please explain something to me - when I use the word for a female dog, it gets censored out. (see above post) But I've seen some posts with F bombs and other words that don't get censored out. How does that work? Is there a list of words we shouldn't be using somewhere?

Or should I just go on a fun tirade using all of them, you know, one of these _@!!*&%#!@!&!!son of a*&^% God Damn$#@!@!!!!!_ and see which ones are actually printed? 

Just curious.


----------



## Steve (Nov 14, 2016)

Buka said:


> And will somebody please explain something to me - when I use the word for a female dog, it gets censored out. (see above post) But I've seen some posts with F bombs and other words that don't get censored out. How does that work? Is there a list of words we shouldn't be using somewhere?
> 
> Or should I just go on a fun tirade using all of them, you know, one of these _@!!*&%#!@!&!!son of a*&^% God Damn$#@!@!!!!!_ and see which ones are actually printed?
> 
> Just curious.


the profanity filter is manually created, so as you see variations of words being used They Need to be reported.  Admin cam then add them to the list. 

And screw you.   I'm well known to be a curmudgeon.

Edit.  And yes.  You are also slow on the uptake.   It is an endearing quality.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 16, 2016)

love carries more weight than *****

I love how love becomes love to the censor


----------



## drop bear (Nov 17, 2016)

Tames D said:


> love carries more weight than *****
> 
> I love how love becomes love to the censor



How many guys you know make love.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 17, 2016)

drop bear said:


> How many guys you know make love.


The censor changes the the F Word to Love.


----------

